#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Do You Guys Feel That Vikram's துருவநட்சத்திரம் Might Be A Copy Of James Bond ??

## Moana

*Hi Guys!* :Smile: 

Have you guys watched the new official teaser trailer of Vikram's new upcoming movie *துருவநட்சத்திரம்* yet? It is just super amazing and I don't see a heroine in the movie that must be a real surprise for the movie waiters!

We all know that Vikram is an irreplaceable, multi talented, humble actor whom nobody can literally replace. However this movie looks like a James Bond movie maybe a copycat of *007.*

*
Do you guys feel the same that it would be the copy of 007? Give Us Your Thoughts?*

----------


## Karikaalan

> *Hi Guys!*
> Io
> Have you guys watched the new official teaser trailer of Vikram's new upcoming movie *துருவநட்சத்திரம்* yet? It is just super amazing and I don't see a heroine in the movie that must be a real surprise for the movie waiters!
> 
> We all know that Vikram is an irreplaceable, multi talented, humble actor whom nobody can literally replace. However this movie looks like a James Bond movie maybe a copycat of *007.*
> 
> *
> Do you guys feel the same that it would be the copy of 007? Give Us Your Thoughts?*


I don't think so. It's the same genre . But not inspired by James bond. James bond is a character who is patriotic of the country and talented spy. But he is a womenizer and drunkard. Here in dhruva natchathiram. It's a spy action thriller yes. But everything else is different. As per the trailer, it is a team which is going to do the tasks just like mission impossible. It's more of a MI kind movie

----------


## Moana

> I don't think so. It's the same genre . But not inspired by James bond. James bond is a character who is patriotic of the country and talented spy. But he is a womenizer and drunkard. Here in dhruva natchathiram. It's a spy action thriller yes. But everything else is different. As per the trailer, it is a team which is going to do the tasks just like mission impossible. It's more of a MI kind movie


True that but I think the concept must be a James bond moviescone not vikrams character as James bond. Vikram he is an agent himself in that movie, not sure though let the movie come out! lol

----------

